# Import car from USA to OZ?



## ashsmoen (Jul 18, 2011)

Our cars are used and paid for. Is it worth it to import them to Australia from the US instead of having to shell out $$ to buy cars when we arrive, or is shipping and other fees cost prohibitive? 
Thanks!


----------



## Assassin8 (Mar 17, 2011)

I think it depends on how much the car is worth. Remember Right Hand Drive in Australia. It will also cost around $2000 shipping. You will also need to own the car for more than 12 months. Do your homework. But you're better to bring old 69 Mustang or other pre-1980 (i think) vehicle, sells for a lot of money in Oz....


----------



## sarasun (Mar 6, 2010)

From what I understand, it's not worth it. You will need to have the cars specially cleaned and prepped, then pay for shipping and import duty which is very expensive. I think you're better off selling them and taking the extra cash with you to Australia.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Not worth it unless its some sort of classic or high end vehicle.

You'd need to get it converted to Right Hand Drive and certified for AU road use (like a expensive check and registration - think it's called White slip).

Then you'd also need to import it and get it cleaned for passing quarantine.

Do the numbers and see if it's still worth it.


----------



## Assassin8 (Mar 17, 2011)

Again, it depends on the sort of vehicle... but if it is your own vehicle which you have owned for more than 12 months, then there would be no import duty. As above, if it is a classic, (not clear on the actual date) or pre-1980, there would be no import duty either. Importing is easy if you have an agent. After 1980, there would be duties payable. A lot of the US classic cars are highly sort after in Oz. Converting to RHD was required, but I think that law has lapsed. None of the classics are required to change to RHD. I wil ask my friend about this date, he imports a lot of cars bikes etc...


----------

